# Decompression of Peroneal Nerve Leg



## cwilson3333

I need to know if this would be the correct coding for the following procedure/diagnosis:

Decompression of  Common Peroneal Nerve Leg
Looking at CPT 64722
Dx:  956.3

Thanks
CW


----------



## OCD_coder

Double check 64708 as a possibility for release of a nerve on the arm/leg.


----------

